# Homelite 450



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On this Homelite 450 chainsaw. It has the spark plug cover that slides on to the spark plug. It has a metal contact point on each side of the cover, and is held in place with two screws. My question is how do you check for spark on this type of set up? I can not see how to connect an inline spark tester to check for spark. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are a bit of a pain. I used jumper wires with alligator clips to hook everything up and test for spark. I have not seen one of those saw's in like forever!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like the old 330 setup with the coil bolting right onto the plug.
30yr. is correct on all counts!


----------

